# Bolivar Sunset



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

We need more seascapes around here, so when I ran across this one in the archives from May I gave it a shot.

Click for a larger version


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Great pic!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

So I sound like a broken record, but "Great shot!"


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

nice photo Rusty! 

one thing i noticed... when i'm looking at the main image, the top right and bottom left edges of your frame seem to become rounded. i'd say it was directly related to the shadow you're using. 

there's neat colours in this image, i like how they reflect in the water too. good interest - funny how wood in various forms always appeals to me. 

i don't know whether to be frustrated or not with the horizon line taken away because of the fence/pier. it certainly interests me.

it's really neat to see some of your photos. thanks for sharing them.

rosesm


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Still mining gold in the archivies...huh???

Nice shot and I really like the vertical choice. Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice take Rusty. It's well done in all aspects. I looked at this last night at home on my desktop and again this morning on my laptop. What a difference. I am so glad I profiled my monitor at home. I think I am seeing more of what you are seeing on your end and it has really made a difference.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Very nice Rusty! I like the foreground as well as the sunset in the background.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Awwww Very very nice picture....


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Seascapes*

Man! Makes me wish I was there! Great shot! I always enjoy Rusty's pictures.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, Rusty.
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Wonderful shot Rusty. You may want to continue you search in the archives.


----------

